# Bleaching clipper blades?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

A few days ago when I was working at the shelter, I gave the lhasa/shih tzu girl (the one we're hoping to foster!) a bath because she had stepped all over in her own poo  and realized she is FAR more matted than I noticed when I took her for a walk. She had very long fluffy hair that really covered them up. I only saw a mat up by her collar when I put it on to take her out, and didn't really give her a good feel or anything to see if she was.. Anyway, I couldn't let her stay like that. ALL of the fur on her body, all of her legs, paws, half of her tail, and all the way up her neck and on top of and behind her ears were solid mats. So I got out the clippers at the humane society, turns out they are a piece of junk. The moving part of the blade was crooked so it was actually sticking out FURTHER than the edge of the blade .. and so I decided to call my husband and have him bring my clippers from home so I could shave her down. 

He brought them down and I shaved ... pretty much all of her fur off. She'd clearly never been groomed in her life. She had no idea what I was doing and would NOT let me near her face. (Gonna have to work on that one if she comes to stay) The mats under her fur were so tight against her skin I tried cutting with my #10 and it would do it, but it was leaving a bit of mat on the skin  So, I got out the #30 and that did the trick. Her fur came off in SHEETS, I had to show the shelter manager the foot long sheet of fur I cut off her back when I was done.. she was appalled.. nobody had any idea she was that matted underneath  

Anyway, on to my question.. Parvo has been going around at the shelter, so when I got home I filled the sink with bleach water and soaked my blades for 10 minutes and wiped the clippers off with bleach water and then 409.. Is the bleach water okay for the blades? Or will it dull them? Should I use alcohol instead? When they were done soaking I rinsed them off and dried them and then oiled them up again. 

Also here is the girl:http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15566839 We call her Tree Monkey because she looks like a little monkey right now..


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Just make sure you oil them and be sure they are 100% dry before storing and you should be safe.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

yup, ideally you don't really want to be soaking your blades with water at all, and I doubt bleach is very good either, but like moosmom said, as long as they were totally dried out and oiled they should be ok.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would get some Barbicide and keep that on hand. 10 minute soak in that will kill everything, and not eat your blades. Always dry and oil your blades after dipping them in anything. (I have to admit, when I read the words "bleach" and "blades" a shudder went up my spine..


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

You should also clean with a brush, water, and soap before dipping them in the Barbicide or you will just contaminate the barbicide solution


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Do they sell barbicide in any stores or is it something I should get online?

Yeaa.. I didn't think the bleach could be too good for them, but I didn't know what else I could use to disinfect them.. They seem okay though.. I used them again a few days ago and they still cut nicely. I just won't make a habit out of drenching them in bleach. 

Monkey (the lhasa) got adopted btw.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Binkalette said:


> Do they sell barbicide in any stores or is it something I should get online?
> 
> Yeaa.. I didn't think the bleach could be too good for them, but I didn't know what else I could use to disinfect them.. They seem okay though.. I used them again a few days ago and they still cut nicely. I just won't make a habit out of drenching them in bleach.
> 
> Monkey (the lhasa) got adopted btw.



You may be able to get it at a beauty supply store, and possibly a tractor/farm supply store..otherwise..yes online..


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I use the Oster Disinfectant Spray. Comes in a 14oz spray bottle. Pick it up for about $7 bucks at a tack store. 

or at sally beauty supply

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Spray-Disinfectant/SBS-770975,default,pd.html

For use in hospitals, salons and households
Kills most germs and bacteria
Eliminates odors
Prevents mold and mildew
Clean scent

Oster Spray Disinfectant deodorizes surfaces and Kills most Staph and Strep organisms, Pseudomanas aeruginosa, Trichophyton mentagrophytes (athletes foot fungus) on hard surfaces. Controls odors.

Effective against Mycobacterium bovia (BCG) when used undiluted at a contact time of 10 minutes at 25 degrees Celsius. Kills HIV-1 (under strict conditions - see package for full directions) Influenza, A2 English Virus and Herpes simplex virus type 1 and 2 on environmental hard surfaces. Effective when tested by the AOAC Germicidal Spray Method. This product may be used in hospitals.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

be careful about using any coolant spray stuff, as you MUST still oil your blades as well!!! So many people ONLY use a spray and never oil their blades. No wonder they don't last long!
http://www.lovessharpening.com/images/Blade_Cleaning_and_Care1.pdf


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

flyingduster said:


> be careful about using any coolant spray stuff, as you MUST still oil your blades as well!!! So many people ONLY use a spray and never oil their blades. No wonder they don't last long!
> http://www.lovessharpening.com/images/Blade_Cleaning_and_Care1.pdf


Not to mention that those sprays are carcinogens! Bad stuff..I don't use them..just switch blades out.


----------

